# MF To20 broken roll/split pin on overrunning coupler



## Grayghost (Aug 20, 2008)

MF To20

The roll/split pin has broken/sheared off causing a slight rotation of the holes of the overrunning coupler and the pto of the tractor.

The overrunning coupler no longer freespools to line up the holes.

I tried turning the ORC with the pto engaged, tractor in gear, but this just turns the engine over.

I have also tried to pull and slightly pry off the coupler with no luck.

When you take out the plug and grease fitting you can not see the split/roll pin at all.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the ORC from the PTO? Other than cutting off the ORC with a grinder or a torch? Is removal of the entire PTO shaft possible with the orc still attached?


----------



## moistmeadowfarm (Oct 23, 2009)

I am looking at mine. I think if I had a snap ring pliers with a sharp 90deg bend on the tips, I could remove the snap ring from the ORC. This would allow me to slip the output spline off the ORC and expose the input side of the ORC. I haven't had a chance to try this, but in theory it makes sence. I have one of those snap ring plier sets that has the removeable ends. I got it from Napa. 

Dan


----------



## moistmeadowfarm (Oct 23, 2009)

I was wrong. My ORC is connected to a adapter, so it is out more.

Sorry

Dan


----------

